# Putting a Meyer ST of TJ



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

Would there be any issue putting a Meyer 7.5 ST plow on my TJ, I have air bags upfront along with a 2" lift, this one is quite local to me.

http://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/4849964597.html


----------

